# Former WWF Champion Kevin Nash challenges the Ultimate Warrior to a MMA Fight.



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

*Yeah, i know, more pro-wrestling news on a MMA site, even if you want nothing to do with it, i'd recommend reading the bolded parts.*

What do Kevin Nash and Ultimate Warrior have in common? they are both old former pro-wrestlers, *Kevin Nash returned to the WWE for a while last year into a very high profile program* with HHH, and his beef with Warrior started on twitter when someone asked Warrior why he doesn't ever dye his hair and make one more nostalgia run in WWE like Nash did, Warrior responded by saying *unlike Nash, The Ultimate Warrior is "not a d*ckhead who thrives on stealing the limelight from young guys."*

Nash decided that the best idea to handle this insult was to challenge Warrior to a MMA fight:



> "*Never realized I had a problem with Jim (Warrior). *Seemed to get along fine in Scottsdale. Come on my clown, turn that frown upside down. @UltimateWarrior: A true warrior never turns down a challenge. *Put up 100K. I'll do the same. 3 rounds. MMA rules. Winner take all. I'm talking shoot, not sports entertainment.* Jim Hellwig needs to put up or shut the f*ck up. Day before Mania in Miami area. Warrior will have to pass all HIV and HEP A, B and C tests. I'll do the same. I'm tired of this guy talking sh*t about the boys and me. When they stop it or you tap, I'll quit, or you can apologize like the c*nt you are. @UltimateWarrior You should watch your mouth, you know you're a bitch. You want nothing to do with me. You ran out of your gym to avoid me. @UltimateWarrior You want to go p*ssy name the place and time. If not shut your d*ck sucker and forget my name. Bitch make me 100K richer. I knew i would get no response because i know Jim Hellwig. In the future when my name comes up pass Jim, p*ss."


Warrior responded with a 10 min video on youtube that ill leave here for reference. 





*Ahead is a transcript of the video where Warrior not only completely owns Nash, but also puts over MMA.*



> "Hey, everybody. What's going on, Warriors? Warrior Man here. Let me respond to the feeding frenzy that's taking place out in the digital la-la land.
> 
> "Kevin, it's been a long time. And this is what I've got for you, buddy. You know, it's interesting to me that such a big, strong, powerful, tough guy like yourself is so damn sensitive to some truth.
> 
> ...


I heard that Nash is now offering to do the fight for free, thoughts?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kevin Nash can barely walk across a ring without tearing his quad.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, this is the most interesting article I've read all week in the world of entertainment sports. 

I like both fighters, but man UW was da bomb! Nice comeback...haha! 

Nice find.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is very odd. You never know who to believe in all of this he said/he said stuff. The Warriors youtube videos are pretty entertaining though. Id watch Nash and The Ultimate one throw down. 

On a slightly related note, I just watched the E:60 on Scott Hall. You can find it on youtube. Man, that is one depressing ass story. The part with him doing the local show drunk of his ass was hard to watch. He was my favorite wrestler when I was a kid. He had me thinking tooth pics were cool back in the day. Worth a watch if you grew up watching wrestling in the 90's.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

^I know eh that was pretty depressing. That can show you how low you can get in wrestling.

As for the fight, Nash wins by jacknife powerbomb through the octagon/ring


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the Warrior, he seems to have gained some wisdom and gotten his life together to the point where he's not a beat up has been that can hardly walk and clinging to fame like most other former WWE guys. I bet Warrior would easily win this fight given 6 months to train due to being much smarter than Nash. Nash is a bully and he injures easily, hit him in the face once and he'll wilt. All the guys like Nash are the same, act big and tough to intimidate. Real tough guys act with more honesty and humility because they aren't scared.


----------



## HectorWAR (Jan 13, 2012)

Even in his prime, Nash was a lumbering imbecile and could hardly move an inch for as mobile as he tried to be. He would get his ass handed to him by THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR!!!

I bet Nash backs down and walks away like a puss with the taste of Warrior's dick left in his mouth!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

These guys are both old farts and if they did this they would both get brain damage. However, I'm sure some promotion will pick this up and run with it. Freak shows pay.


----------



## DiazPodcast (Jan 10, 2012)

These WWE idiots need to stop thinking they can become MMA fighters.. 

It's honestly pathetic, most of them take steroids, and looking at Nash.. yes, guy definitely took roids a few times in his life.

Just because he's like 7 feet tall doesn't mean his arms need to be that fuckin big.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this started with Dave Batista and then Kurt Angle has been saying he can do it to. Well Angle could've done it way back when but it won't work now. Brock Lesnar and Bobby Lashley can both do this because they are actual wrestlers.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, this started with Dave Batista and then Kurt Angle has been saying he can do it to. Well Angle could've done it way back when but it won't work now. Brock Lesnar and Bobby Lashley can both do this because they are actual wrestlers.


I reckon kurt Angle would be in the hall of fame easy if he went to the UFC in his prime. His wrestling credentials are outstanding. Now, I remember him saying he would love to fight at HW in the UFC but he really isn't that tall. Off wrestling and toughness alone I still think he'd have a great record on smaller shows and maybe win a few at the higher levels.

As for the main article, this is one of the fights that as a MMA fan makes me think it's just bad promo for the sport and bills this as a "WWE starts cagefight to settle dispute" sorta thing. Bad publicity for the sport in general i'd say BUT the old WWE fan of me says I'd love to see it//


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as of yet I haven't seen the WWE do a MMA match in their shows. It's not like Japan where that happened alot in New Japan. Of course that happened alot with Antonio Inoki.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd rather see Kimbo/Houston II, then Kimbo/Houston III, then see two 50 year old fake-fighters go at it. Hell i'd even rather go watch Quarry/Starnes in it's entirety


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well as of yet I haven't seen the WWE do a MMA match in their shows. It's not like Japan where that happened alot in New Japan. Of course that happened alot with Antonio Inoki.


Real MMA or Fake MMA? They had a couple of Lions Den and Dungeons matches in the late 90's when Dan Severn and Ken Shamrock were in the WWE






And it looks like Anthony Pettis got the idea for the Pettis kick from watching that match and seeing the Shamrock elbow at the end :laugh: Those matches were all fake though. But I heard that Shane Mcmahon had tried to get his father to invest in some MMA company or start their own a few years back. Vince didn't want to though so it never happened.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This looks more like Japanese prowrestling compared to fake MMA. Just to answer your question the MMA promotion that the WWE considered in investing in was Pride towards the end. But nothing materialized and Zuffa bought out Pride.


----------



## Thane (Dec 9, 2011)

DiazPodcast said:


> These WWE idiots need to stop thinking they can become MMA fighters..
> 
> It's honestly pathetic, most of them take steroids, and looking at Nash.. yes, guy definitely took roids a few times in his life.
> 
> Just because he's like 7 feet tall doesn't mean his arms need to be that fuckin big.


You sir are sounding ignorant. For the few fights Lesnar had look at what he accomplished even though he had poor stand up. And you obviously not aware of the WWE Wellness programme is that right?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What the heck is the WWE Wellness Program?


----------

